# CPT code for ultrafilitration/aquapheresis?



## jtuominen (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi there-- what is the appropriate code to bill for ultrafiltration/aquapheresis? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Jayna


----------



## kitkatcoder (Jan 7, 2010)

37899/99.78 for water removal


----------

